# [iptables] et freeboxhd

## mcsky2

Bonjour,

Ce probleme ne concerne pas gentoo mais je n'ai pas vraiment trouvé de forums iptables (en dehors des US)

Mes regles iptables sont sous gentoo.

Si des personnes sont dans la meme problématique que moi...

Freebox en mode pont et serveur linux gentoo comme routeur.

J'ai un souci de regles iptables pour avoir les services multiposte/homeplayer et upnp fonctionnels chacun leur tour deriere un routeur linux.

Je vous expose mon probleme. J'ai des règles iptables pour chacun des services. Mon fichier iptables par defaut me permet d'avoir le multiposte sur deux ordinateurs grace a :

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -s $FREEBOXHD --dport 31346:31347  -j DNAT --to-destination $machine1:31346-31347

iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p udp -s $FREEBOXHD --dport 31348:31349  -j DNAT --to-destination $machine2:31348-31349

iptables -A FORWARD -i $public -o $prive -p udp -s $FREEBOXHD --dport 31346:31349 -j ACCEPT

J'ai un autre fichier iptables pour le home player

iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -p tcp -s $FREEPLAYER -d $FREEBOXHD --sport 8080 -j SNAT --to-source 88.179.xxx.xx

iptables -A PREROUTING -t nat -p tcp -s $FREEBOXHD -d 88.179.xxx.xx --dport 8080 -j DNAT --to-destination $FREEPLAYER

iptables -A FORWARD -p udp -s $FREEPLAYER -d $FREEBOXHD -j ACCEPT

iptables -A POSTROUTING -t nat -p udp -s $FREEPLAYER -d $FREEBOXHD --dport 1234 -j SNAT --to-source 88.179.xxx.xx

J'ai un autre fichier pour faire fonctionner le upnp avec mediatomb

iptables -A INPUT -i $public -s $FREEBOXHD -j ACCEPT

iptables -A INPUT -i $public -p TCP --dport 49152 -j REJECT --reject-with tcp-reset

iptables -A INPUT -i $public -p UDP --dport 1900 -j REJECT

iptables -A OUTPUT -o $public -s $FREEBOXHD -j ACCEPT

Seulement je ne peux pas avoir les trois regles dans le meme fichier. Je suis obligé de lancer chacun des fichiers pour avoir le service correspondant.

Petite question subsidiaire, est ce que quelqu'un a reussi a faire une regle iptables pour que la freeboxhd voit un service upnp dans un reseau prive ?

Merci d'avance pour vos reponses

----------

## El_Goretto

Dans ce post, mon feedback, mon setup UPnP, et mon problème à moi  :Smile: 

-----

Bon, ayé, j'ai fait mumuse avec la freebox HD (que je n'avais pas avant), et j'ai multiposte (TV sur 1 PC) et UPnP AV (videos d'un PC sur TV) fonctionnel, le tout avec la freebox en mode bridge et non en mode routeur. Les 2 modules freebox sont connectés via CPL.

Le serveur UPnP/mediatomb est sur la machine qui fait routeur/iptables.

Soit:  

```
{WAN}---FBX_ADSL---[ROUTEUR/IPTABLES/Serveur_UPnP]----{LANs}

             |

             |__ FBX_HD
```

Multiposte, j'en parle pas pour le moment, c'est du déjà vu sur le forum.

UPnP par contre, c'est une autre paire de manches.

Tout ce qui me manquait par rapport aux docs trouvées sur le net (en particuliers celle-ci), c'est une nouvelle règle bizarre, car la gateway de chez free (votre passerelle par défaut) cherche aussi à aller sur votre port 1900...

Ca commence à faire une sacrée collection de règles cheloud avec des adresses IP venues de l'espace...

Ce qui donne au final pour UPnP:

```

IF_WAN="eth0"

IP_FREEBX_WAN="XXX.XXX.XXX.YYY"

IP_FREEBX_GW="XXX.XXX.XXX.254"

IP_FREEBX_ADSL="212.27.38.253"

IP_FREEBX_HD="212.27.40.254"

$IPTABLES -N FREE2ME

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $IF_WAN -s $IP_FREEBX_ADSL  -j FREE2ME

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $IF_WAN -s $IP_FREEBX_HD    -j FREE2ME

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $IF_WAN -s $IP_FREEBX_GW    -j FREE2ME

$IPTABLES -A INPUT -i $IF_WAN -s $IP_BECK_WAN     -j FREE2ME

$IPTABLES -A FREE2ME ! -s $IP_FREEBX_GW -p udp -m multiport  --dports 1900,49152 -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A FREE2ME -s $IP_FREEBX_GW -p udp -m multiport  --dports 1900 -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A FREE2ME ! -s $IP_FREEBX_GW -p tcp -m multiport  --dports 1900,49152 -j ACCEPT

$IPTABLES -A FREE2ME -s $IP_FREEBX_GW -p tcp -m multiport  --dports 1900 -j ACCEPT

```

Dans les trucs drôles, n'oubliez la QoS, si vous en aviez. Ca m'a pris un moment avant de comprendre pourquoi ça saccadait à mort au début... Une file de plus à 100mbits plus tard, ça roule.

Enfin presque, parce que soit ça déconne toujours un peu. Je me traîne fréquemment des paquets marqués invalides par iptables (pour le port 1900 sens entrant sur le serveur UPnP), et comme par hasard, au même moment ça déconne au niveau lecture sur la TV. La lecture devient saccadée, je perds le son, bref, ça rame.

J'ai bien essayé de feinter en acceptant les invalides sur le port 1900 au lieu de les droper (ma conf par défaut), ça ne change rien. Et c'est normal, ce n'est qu'un symptôme.

Si vous avez un début d'explication sur le pourquoi du comment... je suis preneur.

Une fois ce problème résolu, je complèterai une mini-howto reprenant ces infos sur le sous forum qui va bien.

----------

